# Does anyone ever feel bad for other people....



## terrific81 (Apr 7, 2007)

its hard to explain but in so many situtions....anything from seeing someone gettin called a name, someone being embarassed, or even something like if im pissed at my brother i feel bad about what the other person is going through. im not sure how to explain it. does anyone else feel this way ever?


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I think you're talking about empathy.


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

Yeh, an over-active sympathetic nervous system goes with the territory of SA I think. When I watch american idol and see someone mess up (provided they aren't doing it on purpose) I feel myself blushing. When they do really well I get goosebumps and my eyes water. 

AI is a bad example since I can't stand the show, after the first season it got boring for me. But anothere example if I see someone or hear them crying, my eyes well up, or if I hear someone laughing hysterically, even if I have no clue or even get the joke, I giggle.


----------



## lilraspberry (Jan 2, 2007)

I often feel bad for other people. Embarassement in particular is a feeling that i tend to catch rather easily, even when i have absolutely nothing to do with the situation or the person. As embers said, I wonder what the link with SA is.


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

i can't even watch people embarrass themselves on tv. still have to turn away.


----------



## lilraspberry (Jan 2, 2007)

Same thing for me, it doesn't have to be a real life situation to affect me.


----------



## Jean (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: re: Does anyone ever feel bad for other people....*



lilraspberry said:


> I often feel bad for other people. Embarassement in particular is a feeling that i tend to catch rather easily, even when i have absolutely nothing to do with the situation or the person. As embers said, I wonder what the link with SA is.


i wonder about this too. i cry a lot over stupid things, like movies and tv, because i just can't seem to detatch myself. for a long time i felt like it was just my problem and that i was too sensitive; that i empathized too much. but lately i've been wondering if it's not the other way around and that everyone else is just cold and heartless!


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Only if I know the person and know their a good person. Otherwise it doesn't effect me.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Yes, if I see someone go through something embarrassing on tv, I have to change the channel. I think that's one reason I can't stand reality tv - it's all just a series of backstabbing and humiliation. 

I still remember when Pearl Jam did an unplugged concert on tv and the singer fell off the stool accidentally. I had to change the channel I was so embarrassed/humiliated for him. Even after ten+ years, I still have a vivid memory of how mortified I felt watching it happen. 

As for animals, I can't even watch a fictional movie where an animal is abused in any way. I have to change the channel or fast forward.


----------



## IntrovertGirl (Apr 17, 2006)

.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: re: Does anyone ever feel bad for other people....*



lilraspberry said:


> I often feel bad for other people. Embarassement in particular is a feeling that i tend to catch rather easily, even when i have absolutely nothing to do with the situation or the person. As embers said, I wonder what the link with SA is.


Embarrassment is thought to have a few different functions in social interaction and one of those is appeasement after doing something that could result in rejection. "Yeah, what I just did was dumb and I'm blushing to show you guys I understand this. Please don't punish me or kick me out of the group." Considering rejection is a factor in social anxiety, and people with S.A. in general tend to be hypersensitive to any dealings of social interaction perhaps our embarrassment meter is set higher...to an absurd level, like feeling embarrassment for someone on T.V.

:stu


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

I can't stand watching people embarass themselves on TV, I have to change the channel! I guess maybe it's because I get embarassed easily and I kind of imagine myself in their shoes.


----------



## saaraa (Apr 28, 2007)

....


----------



## yojez (Mar 14, 2007)

Second hand embarassment is when you get embarassed from watching somebody else


----------

